# Bear Sighting Poll



## SlipperyHill Mo

Just wondering how many counties in the state have black bear been seen. Please list what county and when and where and any details. Bears may be in more counties than I thought

Me first

Talbot-7-2011 on trail cam at corn feeder


----------



## Dana Young

bears are in just about every county in Ga the biggest pop would be in the north ga mtns.


----------



## ripplerider

I've seen them in Union, Towns, Lumpkin, White, and Fannin countys. More in Union cause I live here.


----------



## simpleman30

Liberty County and Effingham County (both near Savannah).  One was hit by a car in Liberty county a few weeks ago and some guy killed one 10 or so years ago in Effingham.


----------



## shooter.243

I seen im in Gilmer county, for many years now.


----------



## bowstring

I've seen  one       union county.8-1-11 at 8:15 pm.


----------



## ts3600

We got all you want in Twiggs county!!!


----------



## chunt115

McDuffie Warren, Richmond and Oglethorpe.  All within the past 1 -5 years


----------



## GA DAWG

Dawson,Gilmer and Lumpkin. Only Dawson this yr. Ain't been out much yet though.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Bibb County-Downtown Macon Georgia-This year
http://www.macon.com/2011/05/13/1558956/black-bear-wanders-into-downtown.html


----------



## whitetailfreak

i have seen 7 pre season scouting on Cohutta WMA in the past 2 weeks


----------



## Blast

Lumpkin County is covered up with bears.  Had one walk up to within 30 feet of me recently on my property before he smelled me and turned around.  I have walked up on to many to count up in the National Forrest areas.


----------



## Bo D

Had one way tooo close walk up my porch, and grab a bag of corn i had out there couple weeks ago in Webster County, havent seen since....


----------



## donald-f

I saw 1 in Jasper Co about 6 years ago in Turtle Cove sub-division on Jackson Lake.


----------



## Lake_and_stream

Gilmer,pickens,fannin,union ,towns are going to be your best bet.


----------



## hoppie

Seen them, their tracks, and gotten on camera in Twiggs and Houston Counties. Also in Washington County, but the first two I mentioned are eat up with them anywhere close to the river.


----------



## RLTW27

Saw a big mamma and her cub walking on Blue Ridge Road aka Tennessee Valley Divide Road (NF) 3 days ago when we were walking our Ranger Students.  She was about 100 yards away from our patrol just strolling along the road.  We see them all the time this time of year.


----------



## caughtinarut

Lowndes County along the withlacoochee this past weekend


----------



## Backlasher82

Rabun County may have the stray bear wander through from time to time.


----------



## 95g atl

One got hit a couple weeks ago in Gwinnett County, right across from Sugarloaf Country Club.

http://www.ajc.com/news/gwinnett/bear-hit-killed-on-1032038.html


----------



## Blast

Saw a young bear today in the middle of Forrest Service Rd 28-1 in Lumpkin County.  I was mountain biking, came around a corner and he was just sitting there.  Took off up the side of a hill.  Looked for momma but didn't see anything else.


----------



## doodleflop

ts3600 said:


> We got all you want in Twiggs county!!!



I was on a club in twiggs and we couldn't hardly have feeders they kept them tore up.


----------



## squirreldoghunter

Like has been said, along the Ocmulgee in Mid Ga they are all over. Twiggs, Houston, Bleckley, and Pulaski, we see them regular.


----------



## ggfish

saw one in twiggs yesterday...


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

So far...

1.	Bibb
2.	Dawson
3.	Echols
4.	Effingham
5.	Fannin
6.	Gilmer
7.	Gwinnett
8.	Hall
9.	Harris
10.	Houston
11.	Jasper
12.	Liberty
13.	Lowndes
14.	Lumpkin
15.	Mcduffie
16.	Oglethrope
17.	Pickens
18.	Rabun
19.	Richmond
20.	Talbot
21.	Towns
22.	Twiggs
23.	Union
24.	Warren
25.	Washington
26.	Webster
27.	White
28.      Cobb
29.      Habersham
30.      Stephens
31.      Walton
32.      Wilkes


----------



## childers

We have them over here in Cobb running around Allatoona and running around the neighborhoods. There was a big bear on the side of HWY 20 that stood up on his rear legs a few weeks ago in Bartow


----------



## Jighead

You need to add Habersham and Stephens to your list.


----------



## JWT

Seen 2 in walton cty & 1 in wilkes


----------



## clarkesville snit

Habersham County - neighbor's yard - day before yesterday- thought my Springer was going to bark all night


----------



## t8ter

Fannin this morning.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Murray.........I see them frequently on the east side of the county


----------



## jmfauver

Add Richmond,Columbia and Burke


----------



## Papa Johnny Road

Clinch Co. 

http://www.walb.com/story/15231074/black-bear-crosses-homerville-highway

http://www.bearrunhunts.com

http://valdostadailytimes.com/sport...-state-record-574-pound-bear?keyword=topstory


----------



## trckdrvr

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Just wondering how many counties in the state have black bear been seen. Please list what county and when and where and any details.



Murray co...last fall,in my yard eating pears off my tree.


----------



## ericb911

*Twiggs*

Here's one for ya.  We've got pics of another one that makes this one look small...


----------



## jrc 2323

twiggs and wilkson county we have them on our camras every time we check them and they will sure tear up a feeder to


----------



## ware cty hunter

plenty in ware cty.all the fires got them running everywere


----------



## benosmose

Hancock baldwin and Rabun


----------



## lagrangedave

Troup county, there was one at the playground in Hogansville last year.


----------



## Harbuck

*Bear sighting*

I had one walk up behind me not 10 yrds away when i was walking to my stand in Doulas County off Conners Rd.  about 10 years ago. it was young and seemed to be curious. Still scared the pee outa me though. I cycled a round into the chamber of my gun and it took off like a bolt It must of been scared of me aswell.


----------



## bullsprig1100

Forsyth county


----------



## hunter44a

harbuck said:


> i had one walk up behind me not 10 yrds away when i was walking to my stand in doulas county off conners rd. About 10 years ago. It was young and seemed to be curious. Still scared the pee outa me though. I cycled a round into the chamber of my gun and it took off like a bolt it must of been scared of me aswell.


 you serious??


----------



## WalkerStalker

One showed up on camera on my dads lease in Catoosa Co.  According to the time stamp it was on 8-21-11 around 12:20 in the afternoon.  Tore up the feeder he was visiting.  You can visit the North GA / 2011 Waker Co thread for a photo.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=620084&page=2


----------



## outdooradventures44

Ive seen two around my Cabin in Gilmer this year


----------



## Harbuck

hunter44a said:


> you serious??



Yep! Scared me nearly to death. You can't even hear them walking up on you. You just get that eerie feeling running up the back of your neck. I thank the good lord that it decided to run rather than attack me. My nephew says that he has also seen a bear around the same area a few years ago.


----------



## Tomahawk1088

The AJC reported two bear sightings 2 weeks ago by Perimeter Mall in Dunwoody (we used to be city of Atlanta), Dekalb county.


----------



## Pablo15

Jasper County, Oconee National Forest 08/15/11 saw one large one  walking along a creek bed. Definitely a bear.


----------



## steve woodall

Pickens county has way too many of them. A couple weeks ago the  Pickens Progress ran an article that said local cops responded to 28 bear related calls in one week. I personaly had one taken a bag of dog food out of the back of my truck a couple weeks ago. They have ruined every trail camera I have ever owned.


----------



## GA DAWG

bullsprig1100 said:


> Forsyth county


where? I got told by a guy today. His friend had a sow and cub in his yard in Forsyth and its pretty dang close to my house! Said the little one weighed about 55 lbs. I got my cameras out. Hoping they come through here.


----------



## GA DAWG

Oh yeah. Add another to the list for Dawson.


----------



## bluejonesbrothers

They were a few sightings last year in Barrow county.


----------



## gaspur1

One walked through Elbert County 4 years ago, it was across the road from Wal Mart behind the tractor parts place in John's garden. Have heard we have one out at Russell State Park. I didn't see that one yet.


----------



## Randell

bluejonesbrothers said:


> They were a few sightings last year in Barrow county.


I got a bear eating out of my deer feeder for the last month in barrow county got a ton of picture of him


----------



## fish hawk

For some reason there starting to show up in Harris County.My boss was talking to a lady on the phone  a couple weeks ago and one ran across the road in front of her while he was on the phone with her....315 and Mountain Hill rd. area....One also got ran over earlier in the year in Harris.


----------



## westcobbdog

Mayor of Woodstock had one in his backyard yesterday, it was on the news. A few roaming N Fulton / John's Creek area now, last year they were spotted in NE Cobb, also saw one dead on I-20 near six flags a few years ago. Had a few spotted over the years in NW Cobb,too.


----------



## hunter44a

Harbuck said:


> Yep! Scared me nearly to death. You can't even hear them walking up on you. You just get that eerie feeling running up the back of your neck. I thank the good lord that it decided to run rather than attack me. My nephew says that he has also seen a bear around the same area a few years ago.


I  saw bear sign at Paulding Forest several years ago and I know a fella who was coon hunting Sheffield that treed one


----------



## WOODSWIZE

2 in Great Sky in Cherokee Co this week. 4 in Lake Arrowhead area. 7 in Bent Tree -all come to homeowners putting out feed for their "pets".


----------



## bfriendly

Cherokee/Bartow County Line; Pinelog WMA. 

 FIRST Time I have ever seen a Bear in the Wild!!


----------



## GA DAWG

I seen 2 this evening.  One was a giant.


----------



## gcs

I've seen them in Dawson County, Pickens County, Gilmer County, and Lumpkin County. There's been a lot sightings of bear all around this year.


----------



## ctmoore

Saw one riding MARTA the other day in downtown Atlanta.  I think he got on in Avondale.  They are really showing up everywhere now.


----------



## LoneWolf62

Got 1 that was 10 feet away from me when I walked out the door. Didn't know whether to grab the camera or the 45 1st. Had him carry the trash can off a couple times. Pickens county..
 Mama says she wants a bear skin rug, I want him in the freezer


----------



## huntfourfun

Screven County this past hunting season.  Seen by two different hunters.


----------



## Romo

I would love to kill a bear...My wife wants a bear in full mount...


----------



## Joe Moran

We've got one that has been roaming around our Franklin Co. lease for a while now.


----------



## Allen Waters

DOOLY COUNTY,

Been getting bear pics pretty regular for the last 4 years on our property. However, this year seems to be off the charts. We have had at least one member see a bear per season for the last 4 years.

 Seems our most popular corn molester this year is in excess of 400 pounds!


----------



## southernboy2147

jones county weve had a run in or two with em on our property in JC as well

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=631402


----------



## Old Texan

95g atl said:


> One got hit a couple weeks ago in Gwinnett County, right across from Sugarloaf Country Club.
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/news/gwinnett/bear-hit-killed-on-1032038.html



I don't know if that was the bear, but one got hit on north I85 and I believe was mounted and displayed at Bass Pro Shop if the story I was told was correct.

There was also one that came out around Cumming, Alphareta, or Roswell as I recall back around 2004 and wandered up into a multistory parking structure. NOw they're even mor common. See the attached link:

http://canton.11alive.com/news/urban-wildlife/87088-bears-might-soon-raise-families-atlanta-suburbs


----------



## 95g atl

Old Texan said:


> I don't know if that was the bear, but one got hit on north I85 and I believe was mounted and displayed at Bass Pro Shop if the story I was told was correct.



I believe the one you are referring to was back several years ago....suppose to be a very big bear.
I can't confirm, just heresay from a buddy of mine.


----------



## bfriendly

Finally saw my first bear at Pine Log last Novemberish; right on the Bartow/Cherokee Line.

Looked Exactly like the one in the above photo


----------



## mountainraider68

Habersham county! seen 6 in the 2011.


----------



## GA DAWG

They been Layed up all winter not moving much. I saw bear after bear after bear last yr. The tracks are starting to show back up now! I dread it. They tear everything around up.


----------



## ALPHAMAX

see them some in Stephens co. &  alot in Rabun co.


----------



## 1022

I have 'em in my yard in White County


----------



## Dana Young

Just about everyone in white county has them in their yard some just don't know it yet.


----------



## Nicodemus

Saw one down in the way southwest corner of Decatur County a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## smoothie

Lowndes. One also killed on the interstate and one that followed the railroad tracks into town was killed


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

the only bear i have ever seen in the wild with my own eyes was between panacea and carrabelle florida.It ran across the road in front of us.None in georgia yet but i know they are out there.Never no when or were you will see a bear or gator in georgia.


----------



## ceebass

I grew up in South Georgia (Colquitt County) never seen a bear or even heard of anyone seeing one. I've even heard stories of black panthers, but never any bear sightings. And this is coming from country folks that have lived in the woods for the past 100+ years.


----------



## ceebass

smoothie said:


> Lowndes. One also killed on the interstate and one that followed the railroad tracks into town was killed



I didn't know there were any bears in Valdosta. That's cool, I wonder if they came from a plantation. I just never heard of anyone going bear hunting around that area.


----------



## t8ter

Fannin co. Today big un.Older one for sure.Seen him in same spot as a few year ago.Hunted him hard for two year but he has a large area.Hard to pin down.Maybe just maybe.


----------



## Hawkeye82

Had one standing in my backyard in Lumpkin County last night. My 2 labs were standing on the inside of the chain link fence and he was on the outside. Didnt seem to bother him a bit.


----------



## dalton257

Seen em in ware and clinch. Know there in charlton. probably other counties in the area such as echols.


----------



## 2bbshot

Saw a good one in Twiggs co Wednesday night. We were hog hunting with night vision and watched him for 15-20 min. They've been moving like crazy the last month in Twiggs.


----------



## rhbama3

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> So far...
> 
> 1.	Bibb
> 2.	Dawson
> 3.	Echols
> 4.	Effingham
> 5.	Fannin
> 6.	Gilmer
> 7.	Gwinnett
> 8.	Hall
> 9.	Harris
> 10.	Houston
> 11.	Jasper
> 12.	Liberty
> 13.	Lowndes
> 14.	Lumpkin
> 15.	Mcduffie
> 16.	Oglethrope
> 17.	Pickens
> 18.	Rabun
> 19.	Richmond
> 20.	Talbot
> 21.	Towns
> 22.	Twiggs
> 23.	Union
> 24.	Warren
> 25.	Washington
> 26.	Webster
> 27.	White
> 28.      Cobb
> 29.      Habersham
> 30.      Stephens
> 31.      Walton
> 32.      Wilkes



Who saw one in Webster?


----------



## goner123

*Bear counties*

Got a trail cam picture of one on the 
Cherokee/Bartow county lines. June 2012


----------



## MCBUCK

In my freakin front yard....5 in the last week alone.

Can't load the video, but I have had two or three hanging around my house for about a month now....I guess two of them at about 125-150, and the third one at 200-250....nothing more than 250lb squrriels.
Can't even go to the pond to fish anymore without packin. (as if I didn't pack anyway, but now it keeps my mother in law in the house


----------



## GA DAWG

I saw a mama and 3 babies yesterday. Ive went and looked 3 times for bear. Have saw 5 bears. Dang,they everywhere


----------

